# Không muốn lão hóa nhanh, hãy dành ra 30 phút mỗi tối chăm sóc cho làn da của mình



## hong nhung (20/8/18)

Ban đêm, thời điểm mà làn da chúng ta “ ăn uống” tốt nhất các dưỡng chất mà bạn nạp vào. Thế nên việc dành ra 30 phút mỗi tối để chăm sóc cho làn da của bạn là vô cùng cần thiết.

*Loại bỏ lớp trang điểm*
Đa số chúng ta đều bỏ qua bước này vì nghĩ không makeup dày cộm thì không cần tẩy trang. Sai rồi bạn nhé, dù chúng ta chỉ dung kem chống nắng thôi thì cũng cần phải tẩy trang để loại bỏ một phần lớp bụi bẩn. 

_

_
_Chúng ta nên tìm cho mình một loại nước tẩy trang thích hợp với tùy loại da như da dầu, da khô, da hỗn hợp… để tránh gây kích ứng cho da mình._​
Làn da vùng mắt là nơi cực kì nhạy cảm và mỏng, là khu vực đầu tiên cho thấy sự lão hóa, vì vậy khi tẩy trang vùng này bạn cũng nên chọn cho mình một loại bông tẩy trang mềm mịn , tránh chà xát mạnh tay.

*Rửa mặt*
Sau bước tẩy trang thì da mặt cần được một bước làm sạch sâu hơn, cũng như ở trên, việc lựa chọn một sản phẩm rửa mặt thích hợp để tránh gây ra tình trạng mụn, khô da, dị ứng… cũng không hề dễ dàng.  

_

_
_Bạn cần chọn một loại sữa rửa mặt dịu nhẹ với độ PH cân bằng để làm sạch da. Sau một thời gian, bạn sẽ thấy làn da dầu mụn của mình được cải thiện đáng kể khi dùng sữa rửa mặt có độ PH cân bằng._​
Các bạn da khô nên lựa chọn các loại sữa rửa mặt dạng kem hay gel và ít tạo bọt. Các loại sữa sữa rửa mặt dành cho da khô thường sẽ được tăng cường các thành phần dưỡng ẩm như ceramide, acid béo (như oleic acid và linoleic acid), Hyaluronic acid hay sodium hyaluronate, một số loại dầu dưỡng… Các thành phần này sẽ giúp làm mềm và tạo lớp màng ẩm trên da. 

​Đối với da hỗn hợp hay da thường, các bạn sở hữu làn da này sẽ có nhiều sự lựa chọn hơn. Bạn chỉ cần chọn loại sữa rửa mặt có độ PH phù hợp và không cần thiết phải quá ẩm. Đặc biệt các bạn nên chú ý đến sự thay đổi của thời tiết như hanh khô hay nóng ẩm để thay đổi sữa rửa mặt cho phù hợp với nhu cầu của làn da vào từng thời điểm nhé.

*Sử dụng nước hoa hồng*
Sau khi đã thông thoáng cho làn da khỏi bụi bẩn, bạn cần cân bằng lại độ pH của da, và Toner (Nước Hoa Hồng) sẽ đảm nhận chức năng đó. Sử dụng toner không chỉ giúp da bạn dễ hấp thu các dưỡng chất từ kem dưỡng da tốt hơn mà còn ngăn ngừa mụn, se khít lỗ chân lông, hạn chế các nguy cơ bị hủy hoại da bạn từ môi trường, cân bằng độ pH cho da.

_

_
_Toner của các hãng mỹ phẩm Âu Mỹ thường kiêm cả tác dụng làm sạch nên thường chứa cồn. Nhưng toner của Hàn thường dịu nhẹ và alcohol-free (không cồn), vì phụ nữ Hàn đã double cleanse rất kỹ lưỡng trước đó rồi._​
*Đặc trị bằng dưỡng chất*
Tại sao lại có bước dùng serum nhỉ? Bước này thường được xem là không quan  trọng và hay bị lãng quên. Bạn đã nhầm lẫn to rồi đấy, thật ra dùng serum dưỡng da là một bước chăm sóc da chuyên sâu hơn, có cơ chế hoạt động tập trung khắc phục từng loại nhược điểm của làn da như: lão hóa, da bị bào mòn, hư tổn, mụn, sạm, nám, chảy xệ, nếp nhăn… 

_

_
_Sử dụng serum đều đặn sẽ giúp duy trì độ ẩm cho da, chống lão hóa, chống nhăn, chảy xệ da bằng cách kích thích tái tạo collagen, làm dịu, làm căng bề mặt da._​
*Đắp mặt nạ*
Mặt nạ dưỡng da chắc chắn không còn xa lạ với mọi cô nàng hiện đại nhỉ. Ngày nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại mặt nạ như mặt nạ giấy, mặt nạ đất sét, mặt nạ ngủ, mặt nạ dưỡng ẩm… Vậy nhưng giữa muôn vàn những loại mặt nạ với những công dụng khác nhau, loại mặt nạ nào mới thực sự phù hợp nhất với làn da của bạn, mỗi loại mặt nạ có những lưu ý gì khi sử dụng thì không phải cô nàng nào cũng rõ nhỉ.

_

_
_Công cuộc đắp mặt nạ nhằm cung cấp cho da những dưỡng chất cần thiết,  làm sạch da, se khít lỗ chân lông, mang lại cảm giác láng mịn và “ hô hấp” tốt hơn._​
Bạn  nên biết vào mỗi thời điểm thì da cần bổ sung gì để có lựa chọn loại mặt nạ thích hợp cho mình. Hãy đắp mặt nạ từ 2-3 lần/tuần và nhớ rửa mặt ngay sau khi đắp 15-20 phút nhé.  

_

_
_5 bước chỉ trong vòng 30 phút thôi, rất đơn giản và nhanh chóng  tại sao không nhỉ. Các nàng hãy thử chăm chỉ dành ra mỗi tối đều đặn thử xem để thấy  được sự cải thiện của làn da mình nhé. _
​_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

